# Three Cousins



## invisible (Apr 2, 2012)

A family portrait of my three TLRs...








The Super Ricohflex is not a Photoshop miracle  I got it THAT mint, right out of a time capsule.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2012)

Cool! I have a Super Ricohflex of that same vintage!!! I've had it since I was a boy. When I got it, it was less than 20 years old...now it's 53 years old! Shutter still functions smartly, iris is clean and not gummed up...case still looks pretty good too!


----------



## invisible (Apr 2, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Cool! I have a Super Ricohflex of that same vintage!!! I've had it since I was a boy. When I got it, it was less than 20 years old...now it's 53 years old! Shutter still functions smartly, iris is clean and not gummed up...case still looks pretty good too!


I bought mine from a 25-year old guy who got it from his grandfather (a collector) about 20 years ago... so it spent the last 20 years in storage


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 3, 2012)

Those look in great shape !!!
Do you still use any of them ?


----------



## terri (Apr 3, 2012)

That is a lovely lineup!


----------



## invisible (Apr 3, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Those look in great shape !!!
> Do you still use any of them ?


I've actually started collecting a few months ago. I haven't shot film in what seems like forever, so no I'm not using them... but I might one day...

Thanks, guys. These are beautiful objects.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 3, 2012)

invisible said:


> but I might one day...


Put some film in them!!


----------



## invisible (Apr 3, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > but I might one day...
> ...


I have a roll of Fuji Neopan Acros 100... Maybe I should


----------

